# ideas for homemade trailer guides?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Galvanized bolts and 2x4's, make 'em as tall as you want.

http://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/TrailerGuides#


Probably accomplish the same thing using galvanized 1-1/2 inch fence posts.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I bought mine the pair with all the hardware ran me around 75 bucks if I remeber correctly. Here is a pic of them where you can see them pretty well along with how the attach to the trailer. I put the reflective tape on the top of them


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I bought these (made by Smith) with the LED light for the posts and am very satisfied with the quality and sturdiness. You could do the same on your own with thick wall PVC and a hacksaw, providing you can successfully fabricate the metal support piece to bolt to the trailer. If you have a metal salvage shop in your area you may find what you need.

http://www.amazon.com/40-L-E-D-Post...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1289683368&sr=8-1


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

On another forum, tinboats.net, there was a guy who used some type of ladder support from Home Depot to mount the PVC to the trailer. From what he said, it was very inexpensive and worked well.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for the replies guys.... need to figure out how to make the metal tubing attach to the boat.... will be heading to home depot to brainstorm........


----------



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

i used the galvanised 3/4" plumbing base bolted to frame added whatever length needed threaded pipe, and elbow and 3' threaded pipe, dropped a 1", 4' PVC over it and done. once it gets in that saltwater the threads rust keeping it from rotating.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

luck, sounds just like what im after.... didnt make it to home depot today, but should make it there by this weekend.... pics to come once i find my camera plug


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

sosstangs,

I'm not sure if it's the exact same model, but here's what I was thinking about earlier from Home Depot. It would have to be modified of course. Luck's idea may be cheaper though...

http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I bought these (made by Smith) with the LED light for the posts and am very satisfied with the quality and sturdiness. You could do the same on your own with thick wall PVC and a hacksaw, providing you can successfully fabricate the metal support piece to bolt to the trailer. If you have a metal salvage shop in your area you may find what you need.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/40-L-E-D-Post...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1289683368&sr=8-1


i have the same set up on my trailer along with the led tail lights and am very happy with the setup, got the trailer lit up like a xmas tree  if other motorist cant or dont see me they shouldnt be on the road ;D, the best part about the led post cap lights are that when your driving down the road a simple glance in the rear view mirror will tell you exactly where your trailer is, comes in handy for backing up at night too  i highly recommend them but make sure you buy the led version, the regular incandescent buld ones are junk so stay away from those


----------



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

here is mine, cheap, easy and fast!! on the noe i used a smaller size like 3/4" threaded galvanized with 1" PVC. on the johnsen i think i used 1" galvanized and 1.25" PVC. 

this is on the johnsen









this is on the noe


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That looks pretty sweet luck. How are they holding up?


----------



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

they work great. they will still spin if you use them as a hand hold to get into or out of the boat. after bout six months the threads rust which just keeps them from spinning.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

luck, that looks sweet and exactly what Im after.... finishing up the honey to do list and hope to make the best of my free day on monday.... Ordered my wife a camera as an early christmas present so I will get to play with it once it comes in early next week....

FSU- good idea but most likly cost me more than just buying a set pre fabbed on ebay.... 

Brett, just looked at your pics... that is a pretty sweet idea... It looks like it is def cost effective and actually might be the way I want to go... Im going to take some measurements later on and figure out which one works best for me....


----------

